# Ruben.



## IKE (Jul 31, 2017)

I must have been a good little boy this past weekend because when mama got home from work today she asked if I'd like to go to the deli for a Ruben for supper tonight......her treat !

I always get the Ruben but tell them to hold the sauerkraut and cheese......all I want on the sammich is toasted rye bread, corned beef and brown mustard with a side of coleslaw.


----------



## Falcon (Jul 31, 2017)

Ooooh,   That looks good,  but I'll take the sauerkraut  too.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jul 31, 2017)

It is 10pm here and I would have no problem gobbling that up right now, sauerkraut and all, but I would need a big dill pickle to go with it.


----------



## JaniceM (Jul 31, 2017)

Oh that looks good, very very good!  I'd add the cheese though, wouldn't care either way about the sauerkraut.


----------



## terry123 (Jul 31, 2017)

Looks good but no sauerkraut here.


----------



## rkunsaw (Aug 1, 2017)

If it ain't got sauerkraut and cheese it ain't a Ruben.


----------



## Pappy (Aug 1, 2017)

The works for me too. But boy, that sure looks delicious.


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 1, 2017)

*History of Reuben Sandwich:*

"There are a couple of legends or stories involving the creation of the Reuben Sandwich.  I can find no actual evidence to support either claim.  You be the judge"!*

*A Reuben can be whatever you make it to be.
*




*


----------



## debbie in seattle (Aug 1, 2017)

We went out to lunch last week and I ordered a Ruben.    Server came back and said they didn't have Rye bread or sauerkraut, they could make one using a bun and no sauerkraut.   Said no thanks, these folks must not know what a Ruben is.


----------



## Lon (Aug 1, 2017)

I love a Ruben but it's gotta have saeurkraut and cheese or it ain't aRuben


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 1, 2017)

That looks delicious Ike, but I'm another one who won't eat sauerkraut, don't like the taste or smell.


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 5, 2017)

No sauerkraut for me, either.  It doesn't agree with my innards.


----------



## TonyK (Dec 10, 2017)

They are easy to make. I like 'em with Russian Dressing and pumpernickel bread.


----------



## Falcon (Dec 10, 2017)

There ya go Tony.   I luv both that dressing and the bread.


----------



## Lethe200 (Dec 10, 2017)

Hard to find good Reubens out here. Not a popular sammie. 

We'll take corned beef or pastrami. Sliced thin, layered and pressed down tight. Dark pumpernickel rye, lightly buttered, medium toasted. 

Barrel-cured sauerkraut, fine shred, RINSED. Double layer of Swiss or Emmentaler. Russian dressing, and not the bottled stuff.

Sooooo goood...............!

We get absolute abominations of Reubens out here. One butcher shop/cafe gave us a "Reuben" on a puffy fat bread roll with coarsely shredded coleslaw, Thousand Island AND horseradish mustard slathered on both sides of the roll. What a waste of good pastrami, sigh.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 11, 2017)

I love Reubens but Arby's has one that is terrible, at least the Arby's near me.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 11, 2017)

Ruthanne said:


> I love Reubens but Arby's has one that is terrible, at least the Arby's near me.


I recently saw an ad for a Reuben at Subway, may give them a try..


----------



## rgp (Dec 11, 2017)

Lon said:


> I love a Ruben but it's gotta have saeurkraut and cheese or it ain't aRuben



And Thousand Island dressing for dipping.....yum,yum !


----------



## Gary O' (Dec 11, 2017)

rgp said:


> And Thousand Island dressing for dipping.....yum,yum !



and






 Originally Posted by *Lon* 

                 I love a Ruben but it's gotta have saeurkraut and cheese or it ain't a Ruben

I

am a Reuben slut (any is good)


----------



## debbie in seattle (Dec 11, 2017)

Love Reuben’s!    Have to be properly made though.


----------

